
Why Bitcoin uses so much energy - john58
https://www.economist.com/the-economist-explains/2018/07/09/why-bitcoin-uses-so-much-energy
======
Joshua554
This is interesting. I hope we're moving towards other consensus algorithm.
Not sure if that's going to happen (or is even possible) with bitcoin, but
alts definitely have room to innovate here.

